# Water heater location?



## Whisperingwind (Oct 14, 2021)

I can't seem to locate my water heater in my new to me 2011 Coachman Freelander rv. I'm a newbie and have tried googling for locating to no avail. Filled up my fresh water holding tank yesterday. Now need to find the valves to get the water heater filled so I can have cold and hit water inside. Please help me


----------

